# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ruggeprik

## paling

hallo ik wordt 1 dec geopereerd vvo een nieuwe heup nu krijg ik een ruggeprik ,dit vind ik doodeng wie heeft hier mee ervaring  :Confused: paling

----------


## Luuss0404

Ervaringen met ruggeprik op http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ight=ruggeprik

----------

